# Saf-T-Kut Multitool



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I might have to buy this just for the description alone! Glad to see some still have a sense of humour.


I usually carry a larger swiss army knife. Right now I have one with a locking blade. I also carry two pair 6" channellocks. What kind of multitool do you carry? Just a simple pocket knife?



https://www.plumbmaster.com/saf-t-k...-1-plumbers-helper-multi-purpose-tool/p/60012





.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I might have to buy this just for the description alone! Glad to see some still have a sense of humour.
> 
> 
> I usually carry a larger swiss army knife. Right now I have one with a locking blade. I also carry two pair 6" channellocks. What kind of multitool do you carry? Just a simple pocket knife?
> ...



that is till a plumber uses it for that and refers back to the advertisement that says ts used for that and they get their balls sued off ..you think its stupid..well why would they print on plastic bags dont put on your head because of suffocation...DUH no schit..but they still print it on, and you know why?? because they got sued and took it in the a$$$$$$$$ for all that $$$$$$...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't carry a multi tool. I bought one last year because it looked sexy, it sits with all my other sexy unused pocket knives. If I have to go to the woods then I'll bring it. I was looking to get one in black but they were mostly unavailable and when they popped up they asked like 400$ for one. I finally got this demo on liquidation for 100$.


.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I don't carry a multi tool. I bought one last year because it looked sexy, it sits with all my other sexy unused pocket knives. If I have to go to the woods then I'll bring it. I was looking to get one in black but they were mostly unavailable and when they popped up they asked like 400$ for one. I finally got this demo on liquidation for 100$.
> 
> 
> .





That thing looks ridiculously heavy. I carry a swiss army knife and use it all the time. It doesn't weigh nearly what a leatherman does. That would wear a hole through your pocket. When I was maintenance I used to have a couple tool holsters on my belt and almost nothing in my pockets which I prefer. But doing plumbing anything on my hips will get caught so now its just the tape measure.




Crawlspaces are where the pocket tools really shine. Especially the channellocks when I am soldering and need to hold something hot. Saves me from crawling around trying to reach my bag. 





I keep a couple hose washers and hose cap in my pocket too. Got a call for a town hall, leak in ceiling. I cimbed up on the selectmans file cabinet to find a leaking boiler drain above the tiles. Channellocks and hose cap and I was out of there, no lugging in a toolbag. Also great for when washing machine hoses leak.




Toilet running? flapper, fill valve, supply line, and pocket tools. No tool bag needed.












.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> That thing looks ridiculously heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is incredibly heavy, I need a squire to help me put it on. It comes with a belt sheath. 

WEIGHT 7.5 oz | 212.6 g


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> It is incredibly heavy, I need a squire to help me put it on. It comes with a belt sheath.
> 
> WEIGHT 7.5 oz | 212.6 g




@Tango, I love your sense of humour! From now on I will be referring to all my helpers as my squire. I ever tell you how a customer once gave me a sword in lieu of a cash tip?


It's not a faithful reproduction but I think it would do better than many of the several hundred dollar repros you see online.





.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> @Tango, I love your sense of humour! From now on I will be referring to all my helpers as my squire. I ever tell you how a customer once gave me a sword in lieu of a cash tip?
> 
> 
> It's not a faithful reproduction but I think it would do better than many of the several hundred dollar repros you see online.
> ...


Nice, swords are cool! I had a friend once, he and his brother would duel with real swords they fabricated themselves, they'd hit each other pretty hard and you'd see sparks. I didn't want to participate and get broken fingers or injured.

I need a short sword for inside the house if some perp got in, gotta maneuver in close quarters.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Nice, swords are cool! I had a friend once, he and his brother would duel with real swords they fabricated themselves, they'd hit each other pretty hard and you'd see sparks. I didn't want to participate and get broken fingers or injured.
> 
> I need a short sword for inside the house if some perp got in, gotta maneuver in close quarters.



12 gauge 00Buck works the best.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 12 gauge 00Buck works the best.....


yeah yeah sure sure killing the perp and spending the rest of your life in jail, at least with a sword I might not kill the guy but just hack off a limb off or 2. :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> yeah yeah sure sure killing the perp and spending the rest of your life in jail, at least with a sword I might not kill the guy but just hack off a limb off or 2. :wink:


 wrong..1st..dead men tell no tales, articulate the need to kill someone and you will be fine,know the law, you will end up getting sued by wounding someone and paying out big rather than killing them and paying much less if anything...
leave him or them alive and they will be back for revenge, I never saw a dead person commit another crime..
the old saying" I rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6"...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> yeah yeah sure sure killing the perp and spending the rest of your life in jail, at least with a sword I might not kill the guy but just hack off a limb off or 2. :wink:





In most places, whether you use a gun or not, if they're in your home uninvited and you kill in self defense you're covered. Some places will still convict you of murder but give no sentence of punishment.










.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> In most places, whether you use a gun or not, if they're in your home uninvited and you kill in self defense you're covered. Some places will still convict you of murder but give no sentence of punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard that in some places and I also read that by hitting the perp you've now become the aggressor and he becomes the victim so you go to jail.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Yeah I heard that in some places and I also read that by hitting the perp you've now become the aggressor and he becomes the victim so you go to jail.



once again, dead people cant talk, so YOU tell the story of what happened, right after you get a lawyer first....if its a legit shoot 99.9% of the time the law will back you..let them live and now you will have conflicting stories and that when you have problems..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Im pretty sure here in canada that if someone hurts themselves breaking into your property they can sue the building owner... Also intruder or not if you kill someone or hurt someone your looking at an assault charge and at minimum manslaughter more than likely 1st degree murder..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Im pretty sure here in canada that if someone hurts themselves breaking into your property they can sue the building owner... Also intruder or not if you kill someone or hurt someone your looking at an assault charge and at minimum manslaughter more than likely 1st degree murder..



they can charge you with whatever they want, and in court it all gets thrown out if its a legit shooting..its just a way to make you think twice as the intruder kills you instead because your worrying about some charges that may or may not be brought against you..
then the intruder gets arrested and let out on good behavior in 6 months to do it all over again..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Guy here killed someone stealing his truck.. he got charged with 1st degree murder.. War veteran


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a Learherman Wingman clipped to my belt usually for work and camping. It isn’t too bulky like a big MT or one in a pouch.
it doesn’t replace regular or real tools, but it will save you a trip to the truck a few times a day. 
It’s not the most fancy or expensive Multi-Tool,(who need most of that crap) but it has some of basic tools for my plumbing/camping needs and I use it many times a day.
And hey if you lose it, or destroy it, it can be replaced for $60-$70!

It has:
-blade- 1/2 straight & 1/2 serrated,
-decent scissors, 
-needle nose pliers,
-wire cutter,
-package opener,
-flathead and Phillips driver
And a file and can opener that no one ever uses.

I have a few other better or nice multitools, that just sit in the back of a drawer..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Guy here killed someone stealing his truck.. he got charged with 1st degree murder.. War veteran



thats because you can ONLY use deadly physical force on some one to save a life..NOT property..


----------

